# Yellow, orange, and...blue?!?!?



## Rockette13 (Jan 12, 2008)

...


----------



## prettysecrets (Jan 12, 2008)

you shouldnt be disappointed. I love the eyeshadow! very pretty !!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!! the colours are soo bright i love it


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 12, 2008)

omg i love this! thanks! 

and you are sooooo pretty


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the colors!  You have some gorgeous eyes & are very pretty!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job! And you are so naturally pretty by the way!


----------



## delidee32 (Jan 13, 2008)

Gorgeous look, reminds me of a sunset over the ocean


----------



## Hilly (Jan 13, 2008)

very fun!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2008)

ooh the colors are so bright and lovely! you look amazing!


----------



## XShear (Jan 24, 2008)

I love this! ty.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 26, 2008)

Love this! The pics turned out great


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2008)

looks gorgeous!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 27, 2008)

Original look! I love the colors!


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 12, 2008)

So pretty!!! You're gorgeous even WITHOUT makeup!


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 12, 2008)

such a gorgeous and creative look.  It looks like a sunrise over the ocean.


----------



## matsubie (Feb 12, 2008)

such fun, bright colors!
you're so adorable!


----------



## .k. (Feb 12, 2008)

beautiful! post more often!


----------



## prettyeagle (Feb 12, 2008)

Very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your skin!

And your last pic reminds me of Cameron Diaz! Well a little..


----------



## prettyeagle (Feb 12, 2008)

Very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your skin!

And some pics remind me of Cameron Diaz! Well a little..


----------



## pinkstar (Feb 12, 2008)

That looks really cool!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 13, 2008)

looks great!
I agree, you do look like Cameron in the pics! 
Gorgeous!


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Feb 14, 2008)

Great tutorial, you look so pretty! LOL at "blend, blen, blend until everything is erm... blended" =P


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 15, 2008)

I love how bold and vibrant this is!


----------

